# oval office 6-26



## [email protected] (Oct 4, 2007)

anyone going up to the office for beers,burgers and b.s. tomorrow? will try to be there, have several dr. appts tomorrow and going to surf fish alittle in the late afternoon.


----------



## Capt. AHO (Oct 2, 2007)

ooo The wife is leaving town tommor then I'm mullet fishing in the evening so I'll stop bye afterwards around 9ish. Hope to see ya'll there. Joel I'll buyy you and John a beer if your there. Later Ty


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

can,t this week going to rfra meeting see ya next week. fish on!


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

I'll be there as always. I think Mulat Mayor said he was going to try and make it also.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Eating at the In-Laws house tonight and getting my boat and trailer ready for the 350 mile trek to Smith Lake in Northern Alabama. Got to repack the bearings, change out batteries,and a few other minor things. Hopefully I'll be able to get back up there soon. Out of town next week. So I'll try for two weeks out.:doh


----------

